# PATRONS ACOMMIN #2



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Calling all southern Oregonians an points beyond our famous and amazing woodworker and all round good guy(Patron aka David Mitchel) from the south west NM should be heading up to the small town of Riddle Oregon early next week. October 25th *give or take*. If you would like to meet him send me a PM and I'll keep up updated as to when and where. Ya Hoooo my buds coming to town !!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds good!

Is Patron going to be anywhere near Los Angeles (Alta Loma, Ontario) Calif.?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe 
I think he's pretty close now . He's working with Rob at Social wood. You might send him a PM and see how close he will be.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... I sent him a PM…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe if he makes a more northern tour some day BoiseJoe.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I don't know if I am welcome or not Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there a reason you would not be welcome Abbott?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm one of "them".


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i thought we were all one of

'them'

why we have to work 
for a living


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh Abbott- stop whining and go meet Patron and the others. I would if I were you. Really. Stop whining and go, but put some pants on first.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good one * rivergirl*

i have jail house lawyer training
maybe we can set up your defense alibi* abbot*
(we're all LJ's , so we got to stick together)

jim can be lead counsel lol

and you can show us
how to load all those fun pictures


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
Are you typing while sanding? I'm guessing here are you using your feet to type or sand ? LOL


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear he is "ambidextrous" with feet and hands! He must be to put out such works!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Ain't nothin like an ambidextrous man. Giddyup! Hey Patron, I applied to law school THREE times and those closed club bastards didn't like my demographic profile. So I guess you will have to do the lawyerin. Just so you know we pay in beer and weed. OK Now that I have your attention… I was thinking….. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't think rivergirl needs a lawyer first they got to get those two six guns away from her just to charge her.
And I hear she practices shooting at low growing plums. So I Ain't signing up for no posse to bring her in.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey- what makes you think I am not a Peta member, tree hugging, peace love and happiness save the whales kind of girl?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

"Oh Abbott- stop whining and go meet Patron and the others. I would if I were you. Really. Stop whining and go, but put some pants on first." 
Plus a little bird said don't take you on in a bar fight.
HA HA Ha LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim
I think Abbott would feel more comfortable about meeting David if he had to pay a fee for doing so.
Will this be a black tie deal or "come as you are"? If it's the latter, better get Abbott something to wear.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I bet Abbott has a black tie to wear. He probably won't have any black pants on though.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

should i come now

or gasm later lol

hey *abbot*
id like to met you

i'm bringing spam
maybe you could bring
some chips


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Spam?
you must be
a Nam vet.
They still 
like Spam.
Even if it's not cooked
over C-4
anymore.

Wish I could 
learn to like spam
and visit with you all
at your 
black pants 
and spam affair.
ooooorahhhhhhh


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

actually 
i found DAK hams
right next to the spam
on the grocery shelf

cheaper
and real meat

i don't eat spam anymore
'cept for holidays
with kraft macaroni and cheese
uh um good !


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Nothing like 
cheap
real meat.
Didn't know
you could find that
in a grocery aisle?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl,

Dak Ham and bacon is produced in Denmark and is famous for its quality. Relatively inexpensive and so very good. 
I believe Wal-Mart sells it - look around the canned fish and corned beef shelves.
Enjoy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It figures you would know about hams Roger LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice one Jim - I owe you


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it a ham you owe me I hear those Denmark ones is good eats LOL


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You guys are all a BUNCH of HAMS.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought I was the ONLY ham here… WB6UFX… 73


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a hamett?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I wasn't whining Rivergirl I was being polite. I wouldn't want to cause a problem. I think I'll pass guys.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

All right you guys, stop passing David around like a cheap bottle of wine… ;0) See ya soon!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you mean like mogan david (mad dog )

or thunderbird


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

More like Night Train (which you can still find if you really want to like Wild Irish Rose)!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Patron,
We have a diinner and a bed for you in Modesto, should you wish to stop on your travels from So-Cal to Riddle. We are about 4.5 hours north of Pasadena and about 6 hours from Riddle, OR.

There are several LJ's in this area that would be very anxious to meet with you for and evening of conversation.
Ira


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hi ira 
thank you for the kind offer
let me see the map 
and i'll get back with you

so far i've got 
childress 
lyddon
rand
ira
jack
ormsby
jim

this could turn into a nice deal
visit LJ's 
talk woodworking
leave when the food is gone
oh yea
borrow $100 to get to the next LJ lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok folks send $39,95 to "po box win a visit with Patron" and if your the lucky winner you get to feed him a lunch or dinner and ask him 10 woodworking questions . Don't delay this is a limited time offer. LOL


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

In truth, if you guys weren't half a country away, I'd fly ME AND CHARLES NEIL out there to meet with y'all.

But … with so much talent on one coast (ummmmm-the two of you and Charles !) ... I'm afraid the North Bennet Street School could crumble into bits


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Don't know if you could handle the Left Coast… Lots of strong opinions out here on all kinds of stuff… ;0)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That would be a dream come true.I think you could find us pretty easy you found the new yankee work shop. If I had the funds I'd fly you both out too, after all how can you loose with two Neils )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Come on Jack your on the left coast too.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are going to have fun, well your having fun now. Sorry I've been missing out on alot lately, but hey, I did start working on a project again!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hi *janice*

good to see you back

and glad you are making something new


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*David aka patron* How far north are you coming?

*Jim* You hit the nail on the head! If there is one LJ I want covering my back side in a bar fight, it would be *RIVERGIRL* !! ) If Powder Packer and Jeanie were there, holy crap!!!!! We could streaighten out the whole world.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You got that right Bob . Come on down Davids renting the whole convention center at the local casino .
Just kidding about the casino thing. But it would be great to see you. Neil said he's bringing Charles Neil , I think Neil has a shot at Norm and all the rest of the famous east coast guys I think Neil might be charting a private jet.
(more Lies) LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey *bob*

riddle is it for now
been gone a month 
and maybe 2 weeks before i get home 
have work waiting there when i do

been quit a while 
since i've been your way
pretty state


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

OK, How long will you be there? I used to come to Springfield every April and Oct to the Schuetzen Match, but they quit having it last year. Nobody to run it after he guy who did it for 20 yrs got tired of it ;-((


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bob Depending how heavy you foot is Springfeild is about a hour away.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't know bob

depends on how long 
it takes jim to let me 
try out his routers


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You'll be there until after the first of the year if you're going to try them all!! ) We got G-kids coming this weekend. Not sure about what will hapen on a couple of my contracts??? Wish I could be there to teach you guys how to trick and treat ;-))


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

He should be here at least a week I have about a 100large planks for him to sand, LOL
I guess it depends on Davids schedule . I think he will give me some advance notice before he heads this way but he has some other stops to make. So once we get fine tuned on his schedule one of us can shoot you a Pm. It would be great to see you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No trick or treats Bob I don't hand out routers LOL


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

You are planning on coming through North Carolina on your way home, aren't you? 

You guys are going to have such a great time!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim, that hour for Springfield to Riddle isn't a problem. It is the first 6 to get to springfield )


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Patron,

How did this trip start out? To Jims place… visit other people around Jims place… or what?

One thing I can bet on… it has changed immensely since the start… Right?

Drive safely… & stay awake…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*joe*
jim and i were going to meet 
at the woodshow last year in sacramento
but the cash fell through

rob (socalwood)
offered me some work last month
here by temecula
it just seemed like now or never
so while i'm at it 
why not meet some LJ's along the way

i feel very blessed to have so many requests
and look forward to meeting as many as i can
then winter
and fond memories for me 
and i hope for others too

mary anne
you betcha girl
ladys are never to far out of the way
for me
watch those ************************* though
buddy loves to chase things


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's it !!! - This thread has given me a great idea. As there now seems to be a lot of interest in LJ drop-ins and tours, why not have a weekly name draw for two LJs to visit each other for 3 days and see how they get along?
Ms Debbie could visit the lucky drawn LJ's and issue a full report on harmony and vanishing tool issues during the 3 day visit.
I'm sure there will be a competition between LJs as to who gets to draw the (secret) 2 LJs on the visit. Perhaps Martin could auction off the job of the lucky name drawer as a source of income revenue? I'm sure there are many other things we could include, -any ideas?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

JIm, I wasn't thinking of how to give it out, I was thinking of teaching you how a few friends and I used to trick or treat ) Trust me, power tools are all locked off for the night!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea Rodger how about adding other contestants or computer votes to see who gets voted off the competition ,or has that been done before? 
Oh Bob you take all the fun away no power tools


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*bob*
how about is they are 
*ELECTRIC* tools 
you can run the switch
when ever you have something to say

*roger*
maybe steve(in marin)
can moderate and video
the meetings


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds great guys, pity I'm stuck here with the "trouble & strife", I'd appreciate meeting you all and having a good time.
It's been pretty boring today, the TV has been on all day showing a bunch of mean, lying, name calling and saying vile things about their opponents in the upcoming local elections. Yeah, almost like a day on LJs site, reading responses. )))))
Y'all have a nice time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When the power tools have to be locked off is when the fun begins!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*roger*

YOU KNOW…. SHE'S RIGHT!!!

'I haven't left my house in days. I watch the news channels incessantly. All the news stories are about the election; all the commercials are for Vaigra and Cialis. Election, erection, election, erection-either way we're getting screwed!'
-Bette Midler.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Just get your glasses ready to trick or treat Haloween night )


----------



## WildhorseAnnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, Patron, I'm a1jim's bride of 43 years and we don't serve spam here, but I make a pretty slammin' lasagna, with yummy garlic bread, a nice green salad and deeeelicious homemade cheesecake for dessert. You want?? Oh, and I totally object to plastic-ware, so bring your tuxedo and black tie! Lol


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Patron- sounds like you are in for some excellent hospitality loaded with delicious carbs courtesy of Jim nd Woodgirl. Better dress up for that one!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Your guys are wonderful, it seems to be a blast.
All the good ham are exported from Denmark, so we get all the crap here!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*woodgirl*

count me in 
and thank you

is there a place i can rent one in riddle

i have glue stains on the one i brought with me


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well I guess we all know why I declined your invitation Jim. I glad we discovered that I really wasn't welcome before my wife and I showed up at your home. That wouldn't have been good for anyone. Anyway I don't have any hard feelings and I hope all of you have a very good time. After all you wouldn't want to associate with any of "them", you know, the bottom of the barrel types.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

One more day and your off and running David have a good time visiting the other folks on the way up.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that's the plan

one visit at a time

some good memories
and friendships for the winter

i think i hear my song

'mr. sandman" lol


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

"mr. sandman"

Y e a a a a s…..

Good song…


----------

